# Clutch Problems



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

I have close to 35K on my 04 M6 Goat now. Lately, the clutch seems to be stiffer. Now I pretty much baby my car. I get on it maybe a few times a week. When I let it rip, at high RPM's, especiallly near redline in 4th gear, the clutch seems to push out against my foot, doesnt feel right. Once, at full throttle, it felt like it gave out for a few moments. 

Oh, and yesterday, I let my girlfriend, a very good driver, pull my Goat out of her apt parking lot and get on it so I could hear my exhaust from outside the car. Well, she accidentally gunned it out of third gear instead of first, and a cloud of clutch smoke was emitted with the nasty clutch smell.

Anyway, do you think my clutch is going out? Is it low on hydraulic fluid or something? Any feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

Time for a clutch upgrade I believe! Also swap out hydro fluid with the best u can find. I here a Z06 Corvette clutch is a very good upgrade!!! Can't say for sure of course but I would bet yor clutch has had it!!! It is trying too hold on to 400+ HP so I would count on it ever lasting too long, plus it's a stock unit I believe? 35K Yea it has had it..


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I've had the same issues, It seems to be normal for our stock clutch systems. I've asked around in this forum, and I get the same response. Time to upgrade the clutch. 

As far as the smoke goes, I've done that too but in second gear. THe smell stays for a while. Not too pleasant.


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

i smoked mine the other day in 2nd,im upgrading to a centerforce d/f clutch,no more worries.:


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, guys. I'll heed to it and get me a clutch upgrade as soon as I have the greens.

Any estimate on clutch upgrade costs?


----------

